# Crab fishing in Brisbane Waters - Central Coast NSW



## fnord (Sep 25, 2010)

Greetings, fellow kayak fishers.
I frequently fish in Brisbane Waters - Central Coast of NSW and have frequently heard from other fishers that the use of crab traps is strictly prohibited for this waterway.
I just visited the Fisheries website to check on fishing closures and found that there are no current closures in force for crab trapping in Brisbane Waters, whilst their is a closure for crab trapping at Tuggerah lake (near The Entrance) 
Feel free to check the following link. 
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries/info/closures 
This could be really good news for the crab fishers out there?
Cheers. Fnord.


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

I think i've seen Kiwi or someone with trip reports about crabs from Brisbane Waters.

From memory he line catches them and gets a pretty good haul without traps/pots.


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

No traps in brisbane water at all , and most locals will sink them kiwipea is the man do talk about handlining them.
Sorry to burst your bubble 
COATSEY1


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

the only closure i could see was no spearfishing in brisbane waters. and some weird stuff about tuggerah lakes... i dunno... too much reading for me.

kiwipea has to drop a crabline where ever he fishes. and he always catches one too :lol:


----------



## fnord (Sep 25, 2010)

jokinna said:


> the only closure i could see was no spearfishing in brisbane waters. and some weird stuff about tuggerah lakes... i dunno... too much reading for me.
> 
> kiwipea has to drop a crabline where ever he fishes. and he always catches one too :lol:


Yeah I was surprised at the official closures on the fisheries website. If only I had a dollar for every time some one told me that traps were not allowed in Brisbane Water and that traps were allowed in Tuggerah lake?
It seems like Fisheries have moved the goalposts, not sure how recently?
Fnord.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

fnord said:


> Yeah I was surprised at the official closures on the fisheries website. If only I had a dollar for every time some one told me that traps were not allowed in Brisbane Water and that traps were allowed in Tuggerah lake?
> It seems like Fisheries have moved the goalposts, not sure how recently?
> Fnord.


Had a look at the Fisheries website and agree with you that the info given is contrary to what the rules have been.
Will talk to the Fisheries peoples today and see if they can clarify, and if there has been a change in rules on closures or areas that are prohibited to Central Coast estuary fishing .
Will post an answer back here once I have spoken with the said peoples

kp


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Speaking to a learned gentleman this morning from the Fisheries office at Narara (he was very good and helpfull)
Informed me that the closure rules as shown on the Fisheries website are wrong and the office at Cronulla is in the process of updating and or correcting the said information. He said they have had several inquires on this matter and said he will again get in touch with the Cronulla office to have them correct the misinformation. 
Netting of crabs in Brisbane Waters is a no no (as it has been for some time) and the netting of of crabs in Tuggerah Lakes is allowed ( there are some small exclusion zones in Tuggerah Lakes)
He is posting out to me the maps of the Central Coast that spell out where and where not one can fish (or catch crabs)
So don't chuck away the handlines set up for catching crabs ;-) ;-)

cheers
kp


----------



## fnord (Sep 25, 2010)

kiwipea said:


> Speaking to a learned gentleman this morning from the Fisheries office at Narara (he was very good and helpfull)
> Informed me that the closure rules as shown on the Fisheries website are wrong and the office at Cronulla is in the process of updating and or correcting the said information. He said they have had several inquires on this matter and said he will again get in touch with the Cronulla office to have them correct the misinformation.
> Netting of crabs in Brisbane Waters is a no no (as it has been for some time) and the netting of of crabs in Tuggerah Lakes is allowed ( there are some small exclusion zones in Tuggerah Lakes)
> He is posting out to me the maps of the Central Coast that spell out where and where not one can fish (or catch crabs)
> ...


Thanks for that, I would love to see the maps when they are available.
Seems a bit strange that the Fisheries website would be so wrong regarding crab nets in their official closure listings for Brisbane Waters? I guess they couldn't bust anybody at the moment with their website the way it is? I'm not a crab fisher in any case, but maybe I should try it soon?
Cheers. Fnord.


----------



## mikewarden (Mar 12, 2011)

I send this now the second time and hope THAT now is in the forum :-(

Ok, when you have a look in the "Central Coast and Hawkesbury river recreational fishing guide" from NSW ( http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets ... -Guide.pdf ) can you see that what is forbidden or not and nets and traps are forbidden in the complete brisbane waters and many other things more.

Greetings

Peter


----------

